# atlas lid



## sldavis (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello everyone I need a Atlas or Ball lid for the Atlas pint in apple green.Thanks Clinton


----------



## bottleboy311 (Dec 12, 2007)

Mason Glass Insert or Lightning Style?


----------



## sldavis (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello Bottleboy,I need the lightning style.Thanks Clinton


----------



## stormysouth (Jan 9, 2008)

I have one somewhere. Let me know if you still need it.


----------



## idigjars (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello Clinton, an apple green glass lid is a little tougher to find.  Is your apple green jar light, medium, or dark?   Good luck with your hunt.  Wish I could help you out.    Paul


----------

